# PhD Intercultural Studies at RTS



## sastark (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone give me some more info about this program? What is expected in an "Intercultural Studies" PhD program? Specifically, what sorts of areas of specialization are acceptable?


----------



## sastark (Nov 7, 2008)

No bites? Well, fine, I guess I'll just have to ask RTS themselves, then! So much for internet-laziness.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 29, 2008)

If you've found out anything about this program, I'd be interested in hearing about it. Particularly, have you known or heard of anyone who has done the program and also how the program is viewed by the academic community? the evangelical seminary community?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure about RTS. Generally, however, this is a euphemism for "missions." In some closed countries, "missions" would send negative vibes. Intercultural studies, however, is able to fly under the radar.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 30, 2008)

Intercultural studies has to do with communicating the gospel in a different culture. In this program of study, one learns theology, anthropology, communication theory, sociology, and anything else that would help you to proclaim the gospel in a different culture. 

In the secular academic programs, intercultural communication or cultural anthropology would be the closest counterpart to intercultural studies.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 30, 2008)

I did my MDiv at RTS. not many in the program (a few) mostly Koreans attempting to get a PhD. It is definitely a degree focused on some part of missions. Maybe like a degree in Missiology.


----------

